# I normally support the Police



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not this officer though.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

What a ballbag. You can clearly see he is swerving in front of the cyclist. 

In saying that I'm not sure the cyclist needed to be in the position he was. (I commute by bicycle, motorcycle and car. I'm also known to pull a caravan)

That's an occasion where I would agree with putting in a complaint TBH.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

what an idiot, saw this in the paper this evening. The police have seen the footage but taking no action.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a tosspot.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

At the very least he should be made to retake his tests.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Life full of inadequancy hidden behind a uniform


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The joy of video cams 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

It's all on the camera.... Send it in and see what they say....


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

send it to the sun they will make this front page news!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Notice a silver Range Rover in front. Two men in suits with blue shirts and tacky ties (too blurry to see in the rear)! I'm sure this was 'supposed' to be an incunspicuous VIP detail with low profile police support and he wouldn't of wanted to lose his VIP due to a cyclist. I'm not saying what he did was right but we don't know who was in the car in front and was protecting.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

svended said:


> Notice a silver Range Rover in front. Two men in suits with blue shirts and tacky ties (too blurry to see in the rear)! I'm sure this was 'supposed' to be an incunspicuous VIP detail with low profile police support and he wouldn't of wanted to lose his VIP due to a cyclist. I'm not saying what he did was right but we don't know who was in the car in front and was protecting.


Good spot Sherlock, would explain why the officer didn't hang around to finish the conversation when the lights went green.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

A dark metallic silver seems to be the Met police's chose of colour these days. The officer should of given his badge number though (maybe not his own or a number he could say to his superiors was given to a member of public and because .....) and made it look like the Met followed it up just to look better in the public eye


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that cyclists can use bus lanes, particularly in London.

If that is the case then he should have returned to the inside lane after passing the stationary bus, so the police officer was right.....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Glaschu said:


> I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that cyclists can use bus lanes, particularly in London.
> 
> If that is the case then he should have returned to the inside lane after passing the stationary bus, so the police officer was right.....


Yes cyclists can use bus lanes, I read that the cyclist was about to turn right.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Yes cyclists can use bus lanes, I read that the cyclist was about to turn right.


Not according to the video, he stayed in the outside lane, whilst the inside was empty, for 20 seconds....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Glaschu said:


> Not according to the video, he stayed in the outside lane, whilst the inside was empty, for 20 seconds....


Having been mad enough to cycle in central London I'd say he was in the safest place apart from speeding cop cars undertaking


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

typical ****** copper brains painted on
y do they all have to go round wearing shades too when they arent needed thinking they rule the road. i enjoy giving them a gob full when they hassle me

totally irrelevant where the bike was going you dont do that to a cyclist 

whats the difference between a copper and a criminal- a uniform. 

They expect respect from us, but y should we show it to them when they speak and act in this manner? 

cant get a job- be a copper


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Having been mad enough to cycle in central London I'd say he was in the safest place apart from speeding cop cars undertaking


How do you know the police car was speeding?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

avit88 said:


> totally irrelevant where the bike was going you dont do that to a cyclist


I was about to say the same thing, regardless of what detail the copper was on it gives him no right to endanger other road users


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Glaschu said:


> How do you know the police car was speeding?


Ok maybe not going over the limit but that cyclist like many London cyclists do are able to ride at the same pace as the general flow of traffic, he looks like he was going at quite a lick


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Ok maybe not going over the limit but that cyclist like many London cyclists do are able to ride at the same pace as the general flow of traffic, he looks like he was going at quite a lick


Isn't that the same reasoning used by people who hog the middle lane of the motorway? :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Watch the guy on the bikes other videos. I wish the police man had knocked him off.

I don't think the police car was that close but certainly should have left a lot more space.

I do understand he might have been turning right, but 1) if he was there was plenty of time to allow faster traffic to pass. Did he have to be dead centre on the lane?

2) by how high, mighty and confrontational he is on other videos, I think he was probably trying to be a smart ass. He knows he is making videos and occasionally becomes artificially nice.

He moans about other people not allowing him any space, watch how close the gap he feels happy to squeeze between buses and pedestrians on the path. He got caught out with the guy walking between buses.






He is complaining people are using mobile phones etc whilst sitting stationary at traffic. He is speeding past looking to catch people out not facing where he is going.

He is slagging this Aston Martin driver off for using his mobile, but he in also too interested in the Aston he forgets to pay attention to the lights too.






The biker intentionally makes his bike wide to cause incident. He seems awfully concerned about how close cars get to him, but having wide bike lanes to himself he will position himself to the very right to make things seem closer than they are.

There is a lot of bad driving in the videos he has posted, but he is trying to make them happen.

When he sees the possibility of on an incident he moves to get in there and make it something it shouldn't have been.

Then to lecture the other drivers about their lack of respect and not paying attention, he is a complete prat.

He has 96 videos and I've seen enough of him to have run out of any sympathy.

Just a do gooder that plays more than his fair part in incidents.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Outed!

Lay any money he is a member of the London fixed speed forum.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

avit88 said:


> typical ****** copper brains painted on
> y do they all have to go round wearing shades too when they arent needed thinking they rule the road. i enjoy giving them a gob full when they hassle me


How do you know wearing shades wasn't necessary.....?.....

I take it from that comment that you don't spend an awful lot of time behind the wheel?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

neilos said:


> How do you know wearing shades wasn't necessary.....?.....
> 
> I take it from that comment that you don't spend an awful lot of time behind the wheel?


they all do it around here mate sat there with the seat lent back one arm on the wheel thinking they're god


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here in another of his moans.






Did the Merc driver do anything too bad? Isn't it the cyclist moving across the Merc?

He tries to get squeeze around the outside to make it possible to come close.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The occifer didn't look like a regular black rat, good chance it was Prince Andrew driving the Range Rover.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Here in another of his moans.
> 
> Y517KPU Dangerous Driving - YouTube
> 
> ...


Ah Kingsway into Aldwych, his videos are bringing back memories of life in London


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

A quick Google brings up that particular range Rover as belonging to the Special Escort Group, I wonder what the cyclist would have done if the passenger had got out whilst he was giving the driver a lecture?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The uploader also sets up his video's so he can approve all comments.

Obviously wants to moderate any good opinions against him and just let the odd soft one slip through.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

haha brainfart


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

These make me laugh, I do think on the Merc clip the over cycalist is in the wrong a little....

As for the one above, thats just shocking!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes I watched a few of his other videos and he appears to be one of those who just go round looking for problems, I notice on the OPs video he edits out where he appears to have gone through the red light just to catch up with the police car, I am not sure how these video cyclists get away with talking to motorists like they do in London as If you did that in Nottingham it wouldn't be long before someone would get out and lay him out !.



Kerr said:


> Watch the guy on the bikes other videos. I wish the police man had knocked him off.
> 
> I don't think the police car was that close but certainly should have left a lot more space.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I've watched a few of his videos now and it would seem that he sets up these incidents by his riding. I wouldn't be surprised if he does it just for YouTube views, so he can make some money off of it.

That bus video, he should have stopped and waited, or got off his bike and pushed it on the pavement. What he did was bloody dangerous and as the buses were stationary, the guy walking had every right to cross between them. If those buses hadn't seen the idiot moving along side of him, he could of been hit by the bus and then would have complained about that. He is a danger to other road users.

It's idiots like this that put everyones insurance up. 

There should be a cycling test / licence and compulsary insurance. If they are using roads along with cars, motorbikes etc. they should have to do a cycling test. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the simple acid test is... how many video's of *his* own mistakes are there that he's posted online?

I bet you for sure he's made plenty, as we all have being only human. If he posted the rough with the smooth and admitted his own fallibility/culpability in situations for the educational good of others - fair enough. But it's all too easy to put up_ other _peoples mistakes and criticise and show you being the "big man" or even worse the "modern day cycle-martyr" for some ego trip.

If the answer to that question is none, well, he either thinks he's perfect, or doesn't want to face up to and share his own mistakes (I bet he's video'd plenty!). That instantly makes you a massive obnoxious arrogant **** in my book!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

On reflection and looking at the otehr videos that cyclist posted , I think he's the one with the inadequacies , Maybe he's the one who never fitted in at school and now he's having his moment ,

based on the first video - I went for the police 

Watching the other videos - Well they all have 1 thing in common - The **** on the bike and his attempts to create situations so he could post on youtube , because that's probably his life


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Here in another of his moans.
> 
> Y517KPU Dangerous Driving - YouTube
> 
> ...


Looks like the cyclist moves right without even an arm signal/gesture. But I can't tell 100% from the footage.



Ross L said:


> That bus video, he should have stopped and waited, or got off his bike and pushed it on the pavement. What he did was bloody dangerous and as the buses were stationary, the guy walking had every right to cross between them. If those buses hadn't seen the idiot moving along side of him, he could of been hit by the bus and then would have complained about that. He is a danger to other road users.


I'm not a cycle commuter, or a regular user of public transport :lol: but the bit that struck me was that he rode up along the nearside of the bus which passengers would potentially be alighting from too.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

If he has that many posts then there are 2 questions to ask...?

1) He sets them up

2) hes either very unlucky and it happens to him ALLOT and he should be thankfully hes still alive and not been knocked off yet...?

Chucking in a curve ball here, How do they get away with recording? If you cant go into a public place and take photos without the fear of being branded a pedo then why can he record his commute to work or where ever he is heading? All we know is he passes and stops outside a school everyday for a 'rest' to catch his breath while recording kids?

I know its way off subject but its something that needs to be asked.

Back to the videos, after seeing more of them he dose come across as someone who thinks he is God! Someone who thinks he can do no wrong and is a perfect example on the road when on his bike... It will happen and someone will get p###ed off with him and just knock him off his bike.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

There are two major points here, 
1) A dangerous situation could have occurred.
and
2) Nothing actually happened!

Theres no doubt the policeman was necessarily rude and unprofessional, but its neither here nor there. We all hurt peoples feelings all the time.

The number of times I see a post on a motoring forum with a subject line of "almost had a crash today".. followed by half a page of waffle about something which almost happened...but in reality was a non event.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Any sympathy for the cyclist is lost as he goes up the inside of a bus or lorry. That's how they get squashed and shows a complete lack of road sense which means he creates his own issues. 

The holier than thou attitude augments this. 

He expects other roads users to be able to predict the movements of an unpredictable maverick with little road sense that is travelling faster than the traffic flow. Again, no empathy or consideration for the other road users he's selfish and dangerous. 

The MET officer has obviously seen his type before.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Hes a prick. He went pass a bus indicating to pull out which i believe contavines the highway code anyway. He deserves to be knocked off. If it was me in that bus video i would have rang thr police and reported him for running me over, give the jumped up **** whats coming to him


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

As a cyclist these folks drive me crazy.

These militant jobsworths ride around specificity looking to cause incidents so they can feign outrage and pick fault, like some cycling warrior that's impervious to injury.

Problem is that they end up winding up cyclists 95% of which are just decent folks trying to get around.

Yes the cop came a bit to close, it was no where near as close as the gap he shot down when undertaking those buses though was it.

Again speaking as a cyclist, that was nothing, you get cars coming closer than that several times daily.
To then chase the car and confront the driver is doing no one any favours.

Yes bikes have a legal right to be on the road, but if he keeps trying to force peoples hand like he is i'll guarantee the car driver will be going home that night while he's stuck for a extended stay in hospital.

Really makes no difference to your loved ones if you were legally or morally right when they get that knock on the door does it.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

A quick look at the Highway Code....



> Highway Code
> 
> *Section 163*
> 
> ...


I'd say Mr Righteous on the bike fell foul of all of those...


----------

